# Neulich im Chatroom



## Tokko (11 März 2008)

.

*Neulich im Chatroom 
Dieses Gespräch hat angeblich genau so stattgefunden, viel Spaß! 
*

*Er:* Hallo Sweetheart. Wie siehst du aus? 

*Sie:* Ich trage eine rote Bluse, einen Minirock und hohe Absätze. Ich trainiere meinen Körper jeden Tag, bin gebräunt und perfekt. Meine Maße sind 91-60-91. Wie siehst du aus ? 

*Er:* Ich bin 1,90 Meter groß und wiege etwa 114 Kilogramm. Ich 
trage eine Brille und habe ein paar blaue Unterhosen an, die ich gerade bei Walmart gekauft habe. Außerdem trage ich ein T-Shirt auf dem ein paar Flecken von Barbecue-Sauce vom Mittagessen sind ... es riecht komisch. 

*Sie:* Ich will dich. Willst du mich f***n ? 

*Er:* OK. 

*Sie:* Wir sind in meinem Schlafzimmer. Ruhige Musik spielt und Kerzen leuchten auf meiner Garderobe und auf meiner Kommode. Ich schaue dir lächelnd in deine Augen. Meine Hand arbeitet sich hinunter zu deiner Gabelung und beginnt deine große, größer werdende Beule zu streicheln. 

*Er:* Ich schlucke, ich beginne zu schwitzen. 

*Sie:* Ich ziehe dir dein T-Shirt aus und küsse deine Brust. 

*Er:* Nun knöpfe ich deine Bluse auf. Meine Hände zittern. 

*Sie:* Ich stöhne zärtlich. 

*Er:* Ich nehme deine Bluse und lasse sie langsam hinuntergleiten. 

*Sie:* Ich werfe meinen Kopf voller Vergnügen zurück. Die kalte Seide gleitet von meiner warmen Haut weg. Ich reibe an deiner Beule schneller, massiere sie und reibe daran. 

*Er:* Meine Hände beginnen plötzlich spastisch zu zucken und reißen unglückerweise ein Loch in deine Bluse. Es tut mir leid. 

*Sie:* Das ist OK, es war wirklich nicht so teuer. 

*Er:* Ich bezahle es. 

*Sie:* Mach dir darüber keine Sorgen. Ich trage einen spitzenartigen schwarzen BH. Meine weichen Brüste heben sich und sinken wieder, während ich schwerer und schwerer atme. 

*Er:* Ich fummle an dem Verschluss deines BHs herum. Ich glaube, er klemmt. Hast du eine Schere ? 

*Sie:* Ich nehme deine Hand und küsse sie sanft. Ich greife nach hinten und öffne den Verschluss. Der BH gleitet von meinem Körper. Die Luft streichelt meine Brüste. Meine Nippel sind für dich aufgerichtet. 

*Er:* Wie hast du das gemacht ? Ich nehme den BH und untersuche den Verschlussklipp ungläubig. 

*Sie:* Ich wölbe meinen Rücken. Oh Baby. I möchte nur deine Zunge überall an mir spüren. 

*Er:* Ich lasse den BH fallen. Nun lecke ich deine, du weißt schon, Brüste. Sie sind toll! 

*Sie:* Ich fahre meine Finger durch dein Haar. Jetzt knabbere ich an deinem Ohr. 

*Er:* Ich niese plötzlich. Deine Brüste sind voll mit Spucke und Schleim. 

*Sie:* Was? 

*Er:* Es tut mir so leid. Ehrlich. 

*Sie:* Ich wische den Schleim mit den Überresten meiner Bluse ab. 

*Er:* Ich nehme dir die nasse Bluse ab. Ich lasse sie zu Boden 
plumpsen. 

*Sie:* OK. Ich ziehe dir deine Boxershorts runter und reibe an deinem harten Werkzeug. 

*Er:* Ich schreie wie eine Frau. Deine Hände sind kalt! Jiiiihhh! 

*Sie:* Ich ziehe mein Minirock aus. Zieh mir mein Unterhöschen aus! 

*Er:* Ich ziehe dir deinen Slip aus. Meine Zunge geht überall hin, rein und raus an dir knabbernd ... ähm ... warte ´ne Minute. 

*Sie:* Wo liegt das Problem ? 

*Er:* Ein Schamhaar ist in meinem Hals stecken geblieben. Ich ersticke! 

*Sie:* Bist du OK? 

*Er:* Ich habe einen Hustenanfall. Ich werde knallrot. 

*Sie:* Kann ich dir helfen? 

*Er:* Ich renne zu der Küche, vehement am Würgen. Ich taste den Schrank nach Tassen ab. Wo bewahrst du deine Tassen auf? 

*Sie:* Im Schrank rechts neben dem Spülbecken. 

*Er:* Ich trinke eine Tasse Wasser. Ja, das ist besser. 

*Sie:* Komm zu mir zurück, Geliebter. 

*Er:* Ich wasche gerade die Tasse ab. 

*Sie:* Ich wende mich auf dem Bett für dich herum. 

*Er:* Ich trockne die Tasse ab. Jetzt stelle ich sie in den Schrank zurück. Und nun gehe ich zurück in das Schlafzimmer. Warte, es ist dunkel. Ich habe mich verlaufen. Wo ist das Schlafzimmer ? 

*Sie:* Letzte Tür auf der linken Seite am Ende der Eingangshalle. 

*Er:* Ich habe es gefunden. 

*Sie:* Ich zerre dir deine Hosen hinunter. Ich stöhne. Ich will dich so sehr. 

*Er:* Ich auch. 

*Sie:* Deine Hosen sind aus. Ich küsse dich leidenschaftlich - unsere nackten Körper drücken sich aneinander. 

*Er:* Dein Gesicht drückt meine Brille in mein Gesicht. Es tut weh. 

*Sie:* Warum nimmst du deine Brille nicht ab? 

*Er:* In Ordnung, aber ich kann ohne sie nicht so gut sehen. Ich lege sie auf den Nachtschrank. 

*Sie:* Ich beuge mich übers Bett. Machs mir, Baby. 

*Er:* Ich muss pinkeln. Ich ertaste mir meinen Weg blind durch das Zimmer zu dem Badezimmer. 

*Sie:* Eile zurück, Geliebter. 

*Er:* Ich habe das Badezimmer gefunden, aber es ist dunkel. Ich taste nach der Toilette. Ich hebe den Deckel. 

*Sie:* Ich warte sehnlichst auf deine Rückkehr. 

*Er:* Ich bin soweit fertig. Ich suche nach der Toilettenspülung, aber ich kann sie nicht finden. Uh-oh! 

*Sie:* Wo ist jetzt das Problem ? 

*Er:* Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich in deinen Wäschekorb gepinkelt habe. Entschuldige nochmals. Ich gehe zurück zu dem Schlafzimmer, ertaste blind meinen Weg. 

*Sie:* Mmmh, ja. Beeil dich! 

*Er:* OK, nun stecke ich mein ...du weißt schon ...Ding...in dein... du weißt schon...weibliches Ding. 

*Sie:* JA! Mach es mir, Baby! Mach es! 

*Er:* Ich berühre deinen glatten Hintern. Es fühlt sich so schön an. Ich küsse deinen Hals. Ähm, ich habe ein paar Probleme hier. 

*Sie:* Ich bewege meinen Arsch stöhnend vor und zurück . Ich kann es nicht eine Sekunde länger ertragen! Dring in mich ein! Fick mich jetzt! 

*Er:* Ich bin kraftlos. 

*Sie:* Was? 

*Er:* Ich bin schlaff. Ich kann keine Erektion kriegen. 

*Sie:* Ich stehe auf und drehe mich um; ein ungläubiger Blick auf meinem Gesicht. 

*Er:* Ich zucke mit einem traurigem Gesicht die Schultern, mein Wiener Würstchen ist absolut weich. Ich nehme mir meine Brille und schaue was nicht stimmt. 

*Sie:* Nein, nicht wichtig. Ich ziehe mich an. Ich ziehe meine Unterwäsche wieder an. Jetzt ziehe ich meine nasse, widerwärtige Bluse an. 

*Er:* Nein, warte ! Ich blicke flüchtig, versuche den Nachttisch zu finden. Ich fühle den Gardobiere entlang, stoße Haarspraydosen, Bilderrahmen und deine Kerzen um. 

*Sie:* Ich knüpfe meine Bluse zu. Nun ziehe ich meine Schuhe an. 

*Er:* Ich habe meine Brille gefunden. Ich setze sie auf. Mein Gott ! Eine von unseren Kerzen ist auf den Boden gefallen. Die Gardine brennt! Ich zeige auf sie, ein geschockter Blick auf meinem Gesicht. 

*Sie:* Fahr zur Hölle. Ich logge off, du Verlierer! 

*Er:* Jetzt brennt der Teppich! Oh neeeiiinn! *~logged off~ *​
.


----------



## Katzun (11 März 2008)

warum ist sie denn gleich eingeschnappt? er hat sich doch bemüht und garnicht sooo dumm angestellt.

Pfff so sind die frauen...immer müssen sie einen unter druck setzen

danke tokko


----------

